# Looking to Purchase a Lens for DMC-FZ35 Need Help



## Peter797 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

Have been doing some plane spotting lately, however I need a lense that will bring me closer to the plane.

I've been looking at these two on ebay, and I was wondering which would suit me better.

This:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/4-5X-SUPER-Telep...ccessories?hash=item2558d83dce#ht_3330wt_1297


OR


http://cgi.ebay.ca/Panasonic-DMW-LA...era_Lenses?hash=item3efd705960#ht_6003wt_1165



I've noticed one is 4.5X and the other is 2X. However I still don't fully understand the whole size and times of zoom etc.

Right now, I understand the stock FZ35 lens is 27-486mm. But I read that the 2X lens is 55mm. What does this mean? Does this mean, with NO zoom, the picture will be 55mm wide? I just need some better clarification.


Ultimately, which lens would you recommend, based on quality and "performance".




Kind Regards,



Peter


----------



## KmH (Mar 7, 2010)

Neither of your eBay links are still active.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 7, 2010)

It is only possible to screw a lens on the front of what you have but you will not get quality shots, what you need is a DSLR then you can change lenses


----------



## Peter797 (Mar 7, 2010)

I updated the links. Also, I would expect to get the same quality as I do now, however with better "zoom" or a better close up picture.


----------



## Peter797 (Mar 7, 2010)

Since it is an addon lense. If I screw it on. Will that just be the stock zoom. Or will i still be able to zoom inside the new addon lense.

So let's say I buy the 4.5X Zoom lense. And right now, i can extend the zoom to 18x. Will the 4.5X basically addon to the 18x. Or if I try zooming, will the stock lense, just crash into the addon lense?


----------



## Peter797 (Mar 8, 2010)

Still no help or suggestions?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't waste your money, there is no way you will get the same quality with that fitted


----------



## Peter797 (Mar 8, 2010)

Mind explaining why though?


----------



## Formatted (Mar 9, 2010)

Peter797 said:


> Mind explaining why though?



Good Question, its rather complicated. Generally something to do with optics. To much glass smashing the poor photons together refracting and defracting. Leading to poor image quality.

Maybe try digiscoping?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 9, 2010)

As above, If you think it will work well, go and buy it, but don't come crying to me when you see the results


----------



## Peter797 (Mar 9, 2010)

Formatted said:


> Peter797 said:
> 
> 
> > Mind explaining why though?
> ...




What is digiscoping?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 9, 2010)

Peter797 said:


> Formatted said:
> 
> 
> > Peter797 said:
> ...




Attaching your camera to a telescope but iwouldn't want to use that for shooting planes


----------



## Peter797 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yea for shooting planes it wouldn't be the greatest. Well.

If I HAD to choose between those 2 lenses. Which would you pick. Which would provide me with the best results?


----------



## LaRoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Have you thought about a teleconverter?

Panasonic DMW-LT55 - Google Search


----------

